# How to Jack up TT



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi

I need to take the front wheel off at the weekend for it to be refurbished.
I can jack it up using the supplied little jack but would like to also put my jack trolley under for extra safety. Where can I locate it without damaging any thing ?

I can't use the trolley to start with as the TTS is so low I can't get it under.

Thanks CARLO


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Google it my friend, the tt has dedicated jacking points


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

And you can buy rubber pucks from eBay which fit on your trolley jack - makes it very easy.

Look at this on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8J-Mk ... SwMmBV0gld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

I got these very nice aluminium ones 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-R8-RS-TT ... SwiwVWSO1y


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't use metal pads TBH. I use a couple of the rubber veersions which are safer and more functional because the meld into the teeth of the trolley jack pad beneath and prevent slippage.

My car goes up and down all the time. Here's what I use:

2 x Jack Stands
2 x Rubber R8/TT Jacking Pads
1 x Low Profile 2 ton Trolley Jack

The process I use is first jack the front up by using the trolley jack with a jacking pad. Get it up high enough to lift the rear and place a jack stand with 2nd jacking pad under rear jacking point. Then place the second jack stand under the subframe joint at the front, just to the inside of the wheel. I've used this part because my Jack Stands form a perfect cup to support the car safely here, just on the inside of the front wheel. I then gently lower the trolley jack a couple of cm, but leave it in position. You can now remove both front and rear wheels on one side saving time if rotating wheels, cleaning or painting hubs, etc.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

CarloSalt said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to take the front wheel off at the weekend for it to be refurbished.
> I can jack it up using the supplied little jack but would like to also put my jack trolley under for extra safety. Where can I locate it without damaging any thing ?
> ...


Whilst the rubber (or aluminium) pucks are a very useful addition to one's toolkit, Carlo's suggested process wouldn't seem to work using these as the initial lift with the OEM jack is already located in the jacking point he would subsequently want to place the trolley jack.
The real solution (as efunc suggests) is a low-profile trolley jack which is compact enough (with puck in place) to get under the sill in the first place.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Graham'sTT said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


The addition of one jackstand would do the job in his case. Use the scissor jack at the jacking point, enough to get a jack stand in position at the place I suggested. (will try and find a pic to illustrate later). It's always a worry using a scissor jack, but just for a few minutes before resting on the jack stand should be OK. Or just get a lo-pro trolley - can get OK ones for £35 or so.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Which low profile jacks are everyone using? Im looking at getting one soon for my TTS. Has to be nice and low profiled as I have my car down on coilovers.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Be careful as I paid the price. I used a low lift trolley jack without a jacking point cup and the jack slipped off the jacking point, squashed the side skirt and scrapped up the passengers door ending up with the car sitting on the front brake disc.

Schoolboy error that cost me £500 to put it right.. :?

Was I fed up...? just a little bit :roll:


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

efunc said:


> Graham'sTT said:
> 
> 
> > CarloSalt said:
> ...


Just on the subject of the OEM (scissors) jack, I have had two TTs and with both, even when on a flat level surface (garage floor) the jack lifts perfectly vertically on one side of the car, but seems to lean when lifting the other side of the car. Any-one else noticed this? Any-one had a disaster worth recounting?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> Which low profile jacks are everyone using? Im looking at getting one soon for my TTS. Has to be nice and low profiled as I have my car down on coilovers.


I use this one, and it's been great so far, provided you observe all the proper precausions and excersise common sense:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Liftmaste...-Ton-Hydrualic-Trolley-Car-Jack-/142212767446

It's only 80mm which is just right for my lowered TT. many other lo-pro jacks are 85mm which would be too high.

BTW, handy tip, if you're after a case exactly the right size for this as well as wheel brace, sockets and pucks etc just pick up a 23" metal tool case like the Stanley 23'' Metal-Plastic Tool Case 1-95-619 or the Amtech one etc


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I wouldn't use the Audi supplied jack for anything other than an emergency with no other option. Even then I would only use it if the vehicle is perfectly level and the other three wheels stay on the ground.

If you are going to lift more than one corner at a time you need jack stands, pads and wheel chocks.

As others have mentioned, I use a low-profile floor jack with a urethane pad that is designed to fit into the lifting points. I then place a jack stand with a rubber pad under the vehicle to support the lifted corner.

FWIW, I recommend a set of Esco 10499 low-profile jack stands. Not the cheapest route, but their design is more applicable to supporting a TT than cheap stands that are designed to cradle an axle.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you don't have to, don't use the Audi OEM jack (widow maker) as you're just asking for trouble. Get a good floor jack (trolley jack) and if you plan on having both wheels up on one side, only use floor jack stands to support the vehicle. They're cheap insurance that could save you a serious injury or death.

If you do use the OEM jack, be sure it's on dead flat ground, preferable concrete or asphalt. Don't use this on dirt or gravel as it could slip. In fact, even in the VAG demonstration video, it cautions that it can slip. If you're on the side of the road, put your floor mat under it if necessary.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

glospete said:


> And you can buy rubber pucks from eBay which fit on your trolley jack - makes it very easy.
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> 
> ...


I got one. Jac won't fit under. Car too low


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Guys I think your mis interpreting my post.

I have a trolley jack and puc. I want to know where can I use it as a secondary jack point. I will be lifting using the Audi scissor jack in the correct place. but I then once jacked up want to use the trolley jack for back up.

Where can I locate it ?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

CarloSalt said:


> Guys I think your mis interpreting my post.
> 
> I have a trolley jack and puc. I want to know where can I use it as a secondary jack point. I will be lifting using the Audi scissor jack in the correct place. but I then once jacked up want to use the trolley jack for back up.
> 
> Where can I locate it ?


Neither the scissor jack or the trolley jack should be used to support the vehicle. 
Jacks are meant to lift the vehicle long enough to place a jack stand. They cannot be trusted to maintain support over time.

That said, Lift at the red arrow and place a stand at the blue arrow









image taken from:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=215573


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I think your mis interpreting my post.
> ...


Does the jackstand have to have any special attachment so it doesn't damage the car and to hold it in place? I'm planning on getting a low profile jack and one of those special adapters, but I don't know if I need anything for the stand.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

RT4 said:


> Does the jackstand have to have any special attachment so it doesn't damage the car and to hold it in place? I'm planning on getting a low profile jack and one of those special adapters, but I don't know if I need anything for the stand.


If you lift your vehicle using an adapter at the lift pocket (marked with the red arrow) then you want a jack stand that has a flat top (note: lots of jack stands have a "U" shaped top - meant for supporting a straight axle). If the jack stand doesn't come with a rubber pad, a hockey puck is a cheap alternative.

Alternately you could lift at the blue arrow using a floor jack & flat rubber pad / puck then support the vehicle on jack stands using pocket adapters. The trick in either case is positioning the jack so there is room to fit the jack stand once the vehicle has been lifted.

If you are not removing a wheel and just what to lift the vehicle for maintenance (i.e. oil filter replacement) a set of extended length 'Race Ramps' makes it easy. Just drive up, chock the wheels and done.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

If you're just taking one wheel off for a refurb then oem jack to get it up, then axle stand......if you leave it on a trolley jack it may drop, unlikely granted, but a trolley jack is not ment to act as an axle stand....it's in the name...'jack'...'stand'....both have a purpose for a specific reason


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I done the job yesterday.
I used the Audi supplied scissor jack to jack up and take the wheel off.
Then I put my trolley jack under with a bit of wood. I forgot to photograph where I placed it as a back u,p but it was under a big nut where one of the front wheel army pivot points is

CARLO


----------



## hot foot (Oct 7, 2016)

CarloSalt said:


> I done the job yesterday.
> I used the Audi supplied scissor jack to jack up and take the wheel off.
> Then I put my trolley jack under with a bit of wood. I forgot to photograph where I placed it as a back u,p but it was under a big nut where one of the front wheel army pivot points is
> 
> CARLO


Got a two post lift on the farm, this is where I lift mine at the front. I think the proper place is where I put the green arrow using an adaptor of some kind in the hole??? I thought the suspension wishbone was as good a place as any though with no risk of bending the floor or anything else! (Correct me if I'm wrong though!)


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

hot foot said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > I done the job yesterday.
> ...


yep, that looks good to me. same place I put my jack stands after lifting at the designated jacking point with a trolley jack.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes I reckon thats where I put my trolley as an extra support


----------



## cryptopsy (Jul 11, 2017)

Can someone reupload the picture with the red/blue arrow for where to put the scissor jack and the jack stand? I don't understand the correct way to jacking this car without bending the floor panel.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

cryptopsy said:


> Can someone reupload the picture with the red/blue arrow for where to put the scissor jack and the jack stand? I don't understand the correct way to jacking this car without bending the floor panel.











Front









Rear

Cut from: https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk2-discussion-120/lifting-points-2824577/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just to be sure we're talking about two very different points -

Jack Point - this is where the jack fits into the fore and aft detents under the door sill, which are designed for the emergency jack indicated by the red arrow in the pictures in the above post.

Lift Point - where the lift pads of a hydraulic car lift (used by a garage) would be positioned. The lift points are also the locations for standing jacks, indicated by the blue arrows in the picture in the above post.

Use the floor jack with an Audi-specific pad or "puck" to get the car up off the floor using the jacking points. Pads/pucks are available off eBay or Amazon.

Then once the car had been elevated, position the jack stands with flat pads where shown under the lift points. Don't forget to chock the opposite corner wheel when jacking...e.g. jack front left, chock rear right.

There may be some difference of opinions on this, but I prefer to jack and support the front first, and then jack and support the rear afterwards. I would advise against jacking/supporting one side and then the other as front to rear provides better balance and stability.

This image comes from workshop manual _D3E8026E6A3 - Maintenance Procedures_ -


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Lifted my car one notch at a time using this very same trolley jack and pads..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Couple of other options for those too cheap to buy a jack. Or those who want to test Darwin's theory.


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> View attachment 2


Now if only I could find these in the UK at a reasonable price, UK distributor which took an age to track down wants about £200 and cheapest I could find was eBay for £180 from USA including import and duties taken care of by eBay?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *rossinator* - Agreed. It's one reason I don't have a set of them myself. It's hard to believe no one in Europe makes them given how useful they would be. I have a set of jack stands that I use in conjunction with my floor jack when I have to get the wheels off the ground. Once the car is jacked up, the jack stand goes under, then I release the floor jack pressure just enough that the weight is on the jack stand. Then I close the valve and keep the floor jack in place. If I have to do brake work, the wheel goes under the axle for a third line of defense.

Personally I prefer ramps. While not helpful for wheel work (e.g. brakes, axles, shocks, etc.) they're my go-to solution for getting the car up when I need to do an oil change or anything where I need to get under the engine or rear end. I found a surplus military cargo ratchet which works great for securing one wheel so it can't roll off.

You just can't be safe enough under a car.

The ramps are two piece, with a removable front riser for low clearance. You cans see them here - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... s#p9273015


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

@ *SwissJetPilot* 
The ESCO low rise stands are a great concept, especially as I don't need to get the TT up that high.

I have a set of ramps with a low riser add on, but I like the look of your riser better as it looks like two separate ramps, whereas mine look like this and feel a bit sketchy driving up and the top platform is quite short and narrow:










I've ended up buying a set of SIP 09847 Winntec 3 Ton Axle Stands at a bargain price of £43, which are 32cm high rather than the 27cm for the ESCO so I'll see how they go, the base looks a little narrow to me: https://www.sip-group.com/store/product/09847.aspx

they look like this:









My next purchase will be a aluminium race jack, I hate having to use the Audi winding jack to raise the car a bit before using a trolley jack, any suggestions appreciated? I hate using the Audi winding jack full stop, the car fell off once and that was on perfectly level perfectly flat and smooth ground indoors. The Audi jack is quite frankly unfit for purpose and dangerous.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

rossinator said:


> The Audi jack is quite frankly unfit for purpose and dangerous.


That's why it's nick-named the "Widow Maker"!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

rossinator said:


> My next purchase will be a aluminium race jack, I hate having to use the Audi winding jack to raise the car a bit before using a trolley jack, any suggestions appreciated?


I use (and recommend) an Arcan model ALJ2TB 2-Ton Aluminum Quick Rise Low-Profile Floor Jack. Slides under my lowered TTS w/o issue. It is lightweight (for a floor jack), well constructed and lifts quickly.









However, if the wheel don't need to come off I prefer to use a set of Race Ramps. Lightweight foam construction (each ramp supports 1500lbs). They separate into two pieces for easy handling / storage and the tail portion can be removed once your vehicle is lifted to provide even more access. Set them down, drive up, chock the wheels. Done.


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

FNChaos said:


> I use (and recommend) an Arcan model ALJ2TB 2-Ton Aluminum Quick Rise Low-Profile Floor Jack. Slides under my lowered TTS w/o issue. It is lightweight (for a floor jack), well constructed and lifts quickly.


Thanks for the suggestion, I've looked into the jack, but it doesn't look available in the UK, also is that a 2 imperial ton jack, which I think converst to 1.8 metric tonnes, but in the UK it seems to be either 1.5 or 2.5 tonne jacks?? The ramps looks good, but I'm seeing them for around £250 in the UK, so will leave that for now.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you a member of Costco's?

If so they sell a very similar Jack, not sure if price, but you could give them a call to enquire.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Use a ramp and Powerbuilt Unijack 2 (Jack & Stand) in One. It use similar concept used by 2 post lifter. When the hydraulic cylinder raise up the stand automatically locks up. When desired height has been reached lowering the jack will put it on stand. To remove it from stand you need to raise the jack up to release the jackstand lock. Once the car is on the stand the ramp can be remove to reduce obstacle.


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> Use a ramp and Powerbuilt Unijack 2 (Jack & Stand) in One.


I'm not sure about this. Looks like a potential point of failure to me. Also, I'd need a jack to lift the car high enough to put the car on these, so I'd rather just use a solid stand in the first place and the width of the base and head looks too small.


----------

